# Mop Question



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I am going crazy trying to keep the floors clean in this house. We have a hardwood laminate flooring, and I mainly use a "shark" vacuum to clean it. The problem is, spring has hit here full force, and we have a shedding dog and four shedding cats! Since I have a baby that is crawling, I need to keep the floor clean enough that she isn't eating animal hair.

The shark works fine for pieces of dirt and crumbs, but it seems like the hair gets pushed away before it gets picked up. I really want a sponge mop, the ones that seem like a giant sponge on a stick. I think the hair would stick to that and not fly away, plus it would help with the mud that gets tracked in. I don't think a swiffer would be heavy duty enough for the job.

So how can I make something that acts like a sponge mop, or will I just need to go out and buy one? I don't mind getting down on my hands and knees to do the floors, but having to do it a few times a day is excessive.

Kayleigh


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

The fastest way that I have found to clean up dog hair is this: Mix 1/4 cup liquid fabric softener and water to fill a 1 qt spray bottle. Lightly spritz the floors before vaccuuming. This breaks the static attraction between the floor and the hair. Vaccuum gets a lot more. Plus, I always spritz the broom with this same mix and sweep the majority of the hair up before I run the vaccuum. 

Another tip, a good brushing every day will help the animals shed out faster. Do it outdoors and that will cut down on the amount of hair left indoors over night.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Weve always used a dust mop ( looks like a wooly mat on a stick) a couple times a day on our laminate floors. It would pick up all the lint, pet hair and stuff you can't see (until you pick up the baby in his nice white onsie-with-the-now-dirty-belly!!!) Really works well for us. I tried the sponge mop, you have to get it damp to pick up the hair, and then you can't get the hair off of it, has to be trown out and replaced. Dust mops just get taken out on the back porch and 'spun', shakes the junk out easily. 

Tilly


----------

